# how do you know a goats in heat



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

How do you tell if goats are in heat? I dont have any bucks or wethers so I wont be able to tell by that...
Thanks,
Lauren


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

My best indicator is tail flagging. Watch them every day for it. When they are in heat they do it over and over. They should also have a discharge and their tails may be sticky, but I can tell when our does are in heat from 100 yards away from the tail flagging.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tail flagging and discharge is usually a good give a way. Mine also get really vocal. Some of them even "talk" differently. Not sure how to describe it but it's a sound I've only ever heard come out of girls in heat. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... and sometimes ....they may ride another Doe or visa versa.... but that can also be dominance as well....

If they just went out of heat ...you will see a white discharge...write it down on the calender......then count 18 to 21 days and start watching for the next heat cycle.... start watching just prior ...to the 18th day.... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with what has been said! One of my does will act bucky too.... so you could look for that..... but out of my 4 that I have seen go into heat only one does that.....


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

So of my gentle, easy going does get very pushy. The milkers also go down on their milk production.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

mabeane said:


> So of my gentle, easy going does get very pushy. The milkers also go down on their milk production.


Thanks my Toggenburg is very easy going and gentle so I might be able to tell with her. I've had them for 2 months now and I havent seen any signs for them to go in heat. They are 8 months old.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Most dairy does are seasonal breeders, and go into heat from late August.-January.


----------

